# Mazzer SJ doser window removal.



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

As per title, how do I do it please?

Many thanks.


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

From memory it was just a case of giving it a bit of a wiggle-rotation. Have you taken the doser off the machine?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

May need lubricating if it's really filthy. I had to run a thin blade round mine to loosen the grot.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Yes, the doser is removed.

I can see and feel the lower edge of the window 'tube' and there also appears to be a channel in the metal as if it may be a tool guide?

At the moment it is solid and helped by coffee dust between the two surfaces.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Tapped mine out with a flat headed screwdriver. Mine was well gunked up with coffee.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Missy said:


> May need lubricating if it's really filthy. I had to run a thin blade round mine to loosen the grot.


I tried a modelling scalpel type blade but only gently! I thought I had better check before snapping the plastic!

I did wonder about hot water to expand the metal, any thoughts?


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Rhys said:


> Tapped mine out with a flat headed screwdriver. Mine was well gunked up with coffee.


Did you have the blade/rotor like base removed to do this?

If so, mine has a brass bolt (through the brass cog that is driven by the swish swish dose lever) that seems to be held in place with a small hollow tube rod. Is this driven out with a drift to enable the whole bottom structure of blade/rotor to be removed?


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

After 15 minutes in hot soapy water, the plastic sleeve gave up and slid out.

Thanks all.

Now about the brass bolt and retaining pin as above.... any suggestions?


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

This should cover everything that you need to know.

http:// http://coffeeforums.co.uk/Uploads/sj_restore.pdf


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

rob177palmer said:


> This should cover everything that you need to know.
> 
> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/Uploads/sj_restore.pdf


Yeah, I remember that SJ well. The collar was a pain in the 'arris to get off.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

rob177palmer said:


> This should cover everything that you need to know.
> 
> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/Uploads/sj_restore.pdf


Thanks for that.

I have been using this guide, but......

I have had a Muppet moment and did not keep reading when the guide got to the end of the motor removal section, and (wrongly) assumed that it did not cover the doser!

Now I have continued scrolling, all is revealed!

ooops.

Update.

I have just gone back to the PDF I found via Google that, to all intents and purposes is the same as the link provided above. Except it stops half way at the end of the motor deconstruction. This is the last paragraph

The last picture of the following three shows the rotor, stator, lower carrier and new bearings alongside the now completely empty grinder body.

I should have checked the forum first

So perhaps I am only a half muppet.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Rhys said:


> Yeah, I remember that SJ well. The collar was a pain in the 'arris to get off.


Given an SJ deconstruction is part of any budding barista's training, I wonder if that excellent guide should be made sticky in the Mazzer section?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Good plan! Even I've had my mazzer apart. It probably wants repainting and the hopper removing and replacing, but that's a job for when I've got the cash to buy the expertise of someone competent. But pulling it apart and back together is so straightforward... Once you've read the guide!


----------

